# For those who don't know or aren't sure...



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 28, 2014)

Shooting a roost is illegal. To be honest, I wouldn't even consider that duck hunting...the birds come in there every day at the same time...there's no fun in that. Multiple birds from different places may use the same roost, so when you shoot it...not only are you messing up 1 guys hunting, you are probably messing up a bunch of others guys hunting too. If you find a roost on your land or where you hunt and you don't have access to where they fly in the am, please contact ppl around you instead of just shooting the roost. Ducks will leave that roost and move to another spot when you shoot it. I'm all for killing some ducks, but if you have to shoot a roost to kill your limit...to me you're not a duck hunter. Sorry to all who have been offended and sorry for rambling, but it needed to be said. All in all...let's be smart out there. Let's try and keep some ducks around...we've got a good bit in our area! Be smart and hunt safe!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 28, 2014)

It's only illegal if you shoot the ducks coming in to roost after legal hours








































But it isn't ethical or good for the guys who do it right


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 28, 2014)

I was wondering why I was doing so good. Thought I was haven fun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2014)

Shooting a roost is not illegal, shooting after LST is.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2014)

Is it ok to shoot a roost in the morning?


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 28, 2014)

Most of the time the ducks aren't gonna come in until after shooting hours anyways...it's fine to shoot the ducks coming off the roost in the mornings if you can surround them and not bump em


----------



## 91xjgawes (Nov 28, 2014)

If roost shootin' is cool consider me miles davis.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Nov 28, 2014)

only illegal if shooting after hours,and we are in ga so our roost shoots are pretty much only woodies and a wood duck flys to the same place to feed at the same time and the same place to roost at the same time,so when you say hunting a roost isnt realy duck hunting,then your typical woodie shoot where you have about 15 minuets of action isnt realy hunting either ,the ducks are already going there,you dont have to call and decoys arent realy necessary,and by shooting a roost you dont ruin your neighbors hunts,ducks will find a new place to roost,and what does it matter if the ducks you kill dont return to your neighbors pond its all fair game,and if the ducks decide to leave the area it keeps them moving around the state.
   My point is you just say shooting a roost isnt as ethical as a morning hunt,a wood duck knows where he is going and is going to go there pretty much all the time, the only thing that could make a roost unethical is if your shooting after hours,over your limit,or with lead.Not trying to step on toes or aggravate anyone just how i see it.


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 28, 2014)

HalOutdoors said:


> only illegal if shooting after hours,and we are in ga so our roost shoots are pretty much only woodies and a wood duck flys to the same place to feed at the same time and the same place to roost at the same time,so when you say hunting a roost isnt realy duck hunting,then your typical woodie shoot where you have about 15 minuets of action isnt realy hunting either ,the ducks are already going there,you dont have to call and decoys arent realy necessary,and by shooting a roost you dont ruin your neighbors hunts,ducks will find a new place to roost,and what does it matter if the ducks you kill dont return to your neighbors pond its all fair game.
> My point is you just say shooting a roost isnt as ethical as a morning hunt,a wood duck knows where he is going and is going to go there pretty much all the time, the only thing that could make a roost unethical is if your shooting after hours,over your limit,or with lead.Not trying to step on toes or aggravate anyone just how i see it.



Hit the nail on the head. 

Shooting a roost is absolutely legal, as long as you don't shoot past LST. It's not preferred, and you'll likely only get a few good hunts out of it, as the birds will move on...but illegal? Come on. It's one thing to advise folks on the merits of preserving a roost pond, it's another to use scare tactics and dub something illegal. Has someone been shooting your "secret spot?" Also, pass shooting wood ducks in the afternoon takes the same amount of skill as it does in the morning, so to say the former isn't really "duck hunting" as compared to the latter is comical.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 29, 2014)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Most of the time the ducks aren't gonna come in until after shooting hours anyways...it's fine to shoot the ducks coming off the roost in the mornings if you can surround them and not bump em



Saying it is not ok to shoot a roost in the afternoon.......... but surrounding them in the morning and shoot them flying out is ok..........


----------



## rdnckrbby (Nov 29, 2014)

A "real hunter" shouldn't be getting on a public forum and whining because someone shot the pond where his ducks roost. A "real hunter" would not be trying to mislead others about the legality of something for his own selfishness.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ya sounds like the neighbor may have shot all "his" ducks.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Nov 29, 2014)

I know you are young so I will give you a pass this time. Don't get on here and preach. It's not gonna end well.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 29, 2014)

Does a plug in your gun have an effect on the "moral" or "legal" aspect of roost shooting?


----------



## HalOutdoors (Nov 29, 2014)

you are correct in the fact that ducks dont normally come in til after LST,but that may be because the time table which regulations are based on (http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...nting/pdf/regulations/Waterfowl 2014-2015.pdf ) is wrong or has been set to keep people from shooting roost,if you look at the supposed sun set time for tomorrow (nov 30) it says sunset is at 5:20........


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2014)

People hunt ducks in the morning??

I might have to give that a try sometime.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree with what y'all are saying, you can shoot a roost legally but when time is up...you have to be a man of good character and take shells out your gun so you won't keep shooting. I just got a little flustered yesterday afternoon when I went to go scout our birds flying over. They would fly over and then 2-3 minutes later they'd get shot at. All they would have to do if they wanted to hunt it is gimme a call...now we went from having a chunk of ducks pitching in to 15-20. Really just made me angry because of all the time I put in planting rice, putting out cameras, busting up beaver ponds everyday. But that's all in it...they'll be back hopefully. Thanks for all y'all's comments!


----------



## fowlplay87 (Nov 29, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Does a plug in your gun have an effect on the "moral" or "legal" aspect of roost shooting?



Does shooting 3inch #6 lead effect that as well?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok I am watching this thread.


----------



## andyparm (Nov 29, 2014)

I am so confused right now...I thought the whole point of scouting was to be on the X. Find roost. Find X. Easy enough! 


Seriously though shooting a roost will mess up morning holes. Had a similar issue a few years back. Sounds like plenty of woodies around so you should have them back in no time


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 30, 2014)

So was someone trespassing, or were they legally shooting ducks on their own property that just happened to have been feeding in your pond?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2014)

A real hunter would not even start a thread about "roost" shooting.


----------



## toyoman (Nov 30, 2014)

The majority of my best hunts were roost hunts, are you kidding me. Even if you miss they'll be right back!!!


----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 30, 2014)

Now that does sound illegal, are you saying the come back cause they are trying to roost? The do that after sunset toyoman


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Who knew we had so many waterfowl biologists and game wardens on this forum.


----------



## tritontravis (Nov 30, 2014)

KILLEM ALL....... Then we want have to worry about roost shooters.....We will just sit at home during what used to be duck season and watch them talk about ducks on the history channel like they do buffalo now.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 30, 2014)

Dude, what in the Sam Hill are you talking about?


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 30, 2014)

Didn't mean to start up an argument and all...just wanted to clarify that trespassing and shooting ducks after shooting hours is definitely illegal and highly frowned upon. But yes I do agree, roost shoots usually produce a pile of ducks. Sorry about starting up this thread, shouldn't have even posted it! Let's rest up this week and get back out there and kill some Dec 6.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 30, 2014)

I found ducks in Ga but it's on a roost pond, guess I'll have to find a harder place to hunt so I'm a real duck hunter. duck hunters aren't considered duck hunters hunting ducks on a roost pond. That's illegal.


----------



## triton196 (Dec 2, 2014)

i have learned to not get all bent out of shape about duck hunting in ga. Its pretty much is always horrible there arent many ducks period. cant wait to go out west. call the game warden.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2014)

Well that went well


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow!!

If its legal do it and if its legal and you don't like it you'll just have to live with others doing it legally.


----------



## Graffam (Dec 5, 2014)

The man is complaining about a drop in numbers to 15-20 ducks a morning? Round here that's a pretty solid morning if you can shoot worth anything


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2014)

Y'all are a bunch of wood duck hunters. Other puddle ducks will go to roost before legal hours are up. If it's legal choot em. There here today gone tomorrow anyhow


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 6, 2014)

...sorry man

now I know


----------

